# Where do you SN?



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay - so all of us waste entirely too much time hanging around this silly forum. Of course, that's because it freakin' rocks. But there's already a thread on that.

So, I thought it would be fun to see your SN Bunker. I'm sure we all imagine the dark, dank confines of some of the posters here (e.g. - their mom's basement). So...show us your digs!

This is where most of my brilliance comes from...my office desk:



















Then, if it's nice and cool like this morning...I'll go out and post from my deck:










Then, at the end of a long hard day of straightening out boneheads and laughing at dudes whinging about stupid crap like Walmart greeters, mean jokes, and politics...I come back to my desk, turn to the right, and make a selection from the shelf (Angostura 1824, Pyrat, or Sotol).










Good times.

And during all this, my employees think I'm busy. Heh-heh.

What about you?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Here I am sitting where I most often use my computer on board my boat.










Oh, wait! What's that large pole blocking my trim self and my compact computer? ....I guess this is where someone would post another advantage of the deck stepped mast! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice - cap. I think I need to get a keel stepped mast for my office.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Smack, you live a life of leisure! Snooty and pretentious life of leisure!


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

I SN and work from the salon.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

LandLocked66c said:


> Smack, you live a life of leisure! Snooty and pretentious life of leisure!


Heh-heh. I just answered the "Live a life of leisure!" ad in the paper a couple of years ago and BOOM! Now I do this all day.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Perrier water ? PERRIER WATER ?? You great big girls blouse Smacko. Perrier bloody water indeed.  I'm sure Walmart would not approve.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. I was waiting for someone to pick up on that. That's why I was sure to show the rum in the last pic...to balance things out, you see.

I love Perrier! If you don't like it, bite Dog!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

tdw said:


> Perrier water ? PERRIER WATER ?? You great big girls blouse Smacko. Perrier bloody water indeed.  I'm sure Walmart would not approve.


pftttt.....They don't have water fountains in offices over there dude?? Oh dear I am going to have develop a whole new respect for our Smack.....

Now Dude........truth time.... did you spend like an hour cleaning your office and arranging everything??


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I only SN at home. On a boat, I might look at it. I think that I should post some of my cruises, but as instructor, I never really have time.

Smacky - your desk is way too neat. I will forgive you the Perrier, but the French are still out of favour with your compatriots.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Man, this is a tough crowd! Where's l'amour?

Aaaa, Jack...I don't mind the French. It's just those pesky Parisians that give the country un œil noir.

And Chall, dude, if I'm going to buy water it better do something....like bubble and fizz and stuff. Otherwise, what the hell? I'll just drink outta the hose.

As for the desk, all the crap is on the floor just out of frame.

Now let's see some pics you chumps!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Heh-heh. I was waiting for someone to pick up on that. That's why I was sure to show the rum in the last pic...to balance things out, you see.
> 
> I love Perrier! If you don't like it, bite Dog!


Down here we have these things called 'taps', also known in some more barbaric corners of the earth as 'faucets'. One manipulates this 'tap' and a cool refreshing thankfully non carbonated liquid is dispensed. This is a truely remarkable product, one could even be forgiven for thinking of it as God given. In its raw state a refreshing drink, boiled it will turn leaves into a hot flavoured beverage indeed by adding certain animal and vegetable products it will morph into a sustaining meal. Reduce its temperature and it sets into solid rocks that can be used to augment the likes of Vodka and Whiskey without turning such medicinal drops into fizzy giggle juice.

Perrie bloody water indeed. Shoot...the man probably wears those silly shirts with crocodiles on them as well......


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

I post from wherever I can snipe a free wifi signal with my RogueWave antenna and onboard wireless router. Currently I'm sitting at Sequitur's nav station out on the far edge of the mooring field of the Yacht Club Peruano in La Punta, Callao, Peru.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sequitur comes along and blows away the field! And I've seen how you guys eat. You're doing just fine pal!

If only you had some Perrier.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> Down here we have these things called 'taps', also known in some more barbaric corners of the earth as 'faucets'. One manipulates this 'tap' and a cool refreshing thankfully non carbonated liquid is dispensed. This is a truely remarkable product, one could even be forgiven for thinking of it as God given. In its raw state a refreshing drink, boiled it will turn leaves into a hot flavoured beverage indeed by adding certain animal and vegetable products it will morph into a sustaining meal. Reduce its temperature and it sets into solid rocks that can be used to augment the likes of Vodka and Whiskey without turning such medicinal drops into fizzy giggle juice.
> 
> Perrie bloody water indeed. Shoot...the man probably wears those silly shirts with crocodiles on them as well......


Dude, just throw an anti-malarial tablet in Perrier, mix in a little Boodles and you have nice G&T. Anyway, if it doesn't come in a plastic bottle, we Yanks don't know what to do with it.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

*Not up to Smack standards...*

Here is where I SN at the office between patients. Since I don't live the life of leisure, I never have time to clean my desk.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> Man, this is a tough crowd! Where's l'amour?
> 
> Aaaa, Jack...I don't mind the French. It's just those pesky Parisians that give the country un œil noir.
> 
> ...


Hands off the French.......We Aussies have a special affinity for the french. Hello people 32 hour working week with 3-4 hours a day for lunch????

They take even more holidays than us Aussies, they drink more than anyone else in the world and everytime they get the ****es with anything they have a nationally protected right to just strike and whine for the day.......

And Smack......Le Madame is here looking over my shoulder as she sometimes likes to do.... and she would like me to point out that with a bit of sugar and grapes and a couple of years in a damp tunnel they also make stuff that bubbles and fizzes the crap out of your Perrier......


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Dude, just throw an anti-malarial tablet in Perrier, mix in a little Boodles and you have nice G&T. Anyway, if it doesn't come in a plastic bottle, we Yanks don't know what to do with it.


oh no this is just too much...not only does he drink Perrier but he drinks it out of a PLASTIC bottle.......tsk tsk.....Perrier out of plastic....deary deary me.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bonsoir Madame Chall! And touché. 

However, as for keeping my "hands off the French"...that depends entirely upon the French in question. They do have some hotties.

(PS - they do work far too much for my taste)


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Madame Chall is still in too close proximity for me to comment on that


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> oh no this is just too much...not only does he drink Perrier but he drinks it out of a PLASTIC bottle.......tsk tsk.....Perrier out of plastic....deary deary me.


Hey, somebody's gotta contribute to the Pacific gyre! What the hell have you guys done lately for the floating plastic continent? Huh?

Now pics or STHU! Jeez it's like herding French cats around here.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

From a bar in Philadelphia right now...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

dhays said:


> Here is where I SN at the office between patients. Since I don't live the life of leisure, I never have time to clean my desk.


Very nice d!!! Finally, someone that doesn't get fixated on shiny plastic and French tarts.

Dude, clean your desk. Damn.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Maine Sail said:


> From a bar in Philadelphia right now...


Pics or you're still sober.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Did we not have another one of these troll threads awhile ago?!?!?!?

Altho, have to admit, it did not have the disgusting peeriea or what ever they call it. Budd light tastes better than the french stuff they call water. no wonder they go thru wine and other alcoholic type beverages like they do!

At my desk in the upstairs, way way more messy that smackys desk. If I showed you my normal desk, you'd be surprised, usually the hood of my dully pickumup! The BIG diesel thingy that chases small rodentia from OZ!AAAAAACK!

anyway, enuff of this, need to go enjoy dinner with spouse, 365 days till I live again! yep, that is my story, and I am a sticken to it!

marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, just look at most of the threads started by Smacky...


blt2ski said:


> Did we not have another one of these troll threads awhile ago?!?!?!?
> 
> Altho, have to admit, it did not have the disgusting peeriea or what ever they call it. Budd light tastes better than the french stuff they call water. no wonder they go thru wine and other alcoholic type beverages like they do!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey DHayes...we have something in common....I use to be here in my office..but the wife got after me for spending to much time in my cave holed up and anti social...So im now on one of the couchs in the family room...where a accurately thrown pillow will at lest get my attention...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Two words Dog...Mom's Basement.

Heh-heh.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Still, I saw your "office" in those vids of yours. Easily as tidy as my desk. And way more productive!

(PS - I like the "Cave Paintings to DVD" software box in your office photo. And is that a freakin' woofer on the right? Holy crap!)


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

dhays said:


> Here is where I SN at the office between patients. Since I don't live the life of leisure, I never have time to clean my desk.


Someone once said " A clean desk is a sign of a sick mind."

I know where everything is; it is on my desk.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Still, I saw your "office" in those vids of yours. Easily as tidy as my desk. And way more productive!
> 
> (PS - *I like the "Cave Paintings to DVD" software box in your office photo.* And is that a freakin' woofer on the right? Holy crap!)


Ya...I have to get busy ...Womby volunteered to archive all my Porn movies..he keeps bugging me every couple days...:laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

jackdale said:


> Someone once said " A clean desk is a sign of a sick mind."


That was Stalin...or Ayn Rand, I can't remember exactly.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> That was Stalin...or Ayn Rand, I can't remember exactly.


Joseph Rand
Ayn Stalin
Rand Stalin

One of them.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> Ya...I have to get busy ...Womby volunteered to archive all my Porn movies..he keeps bugging me every couple days...:laugher


ha...you only posted that pic to prove you were on the case....

btw.....where did you sit ?

sorry Smack...I'll try and rustle up some pics for you.....


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Dog,

You took my slight wack at smacky way too seriously! It was more of a recall that a similar thread was done by smacky with the same question, I just decide to smack the smacky with the troll part! 

So with that.......I am falling asleep on the couch, or was, not to hit the hay! 

now we have to deal with a fuzzy character, and porn at the same time...... that sounds more scarry than a smack attanick type smack down! lord have mercy on us begger types! pleeeeeeese!

Back to your regularly scheduled smack down!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Can't we like schedule some kind of weekly, pre arranged smackdown?? something where we all gather around with like rotten fruit or something???

It would probably save the Mods some time..........ease some angst and lets face it Smack would benefit from a rotten tomato or two in the face from time to time.....


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

dhays said:


> Here is where I SN at the office between patients. Since I don't live the life of leisure, I never have time to clean my desk.


Dang, you still have floppy disks!


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

This where I SN, as you can tell I haven't been working much. My motto:A bad day of sailing is better than a good day at work.


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry, no pics, smack. I just finished editing some stuff for my favourite photography web site, and I'm starting to see double.

I SN from our upstairs office.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

chall03 said:


> Can't we like schedule some kind of weekly, pre arranged smackdown?? something where we all gather around with like rotten fruit or something???
> 
> It would probably save the Mods some time..........ease some angst and lets face it Smack would benefit from a rotten tomato or two in the face from time to time.....


And in the words of smacky something to the effect of 

Bring it on gumshoe! or maybe let him answer the bring it on ________!:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bring it on Cinderellas.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> Dog,
> 
> You took my slight wack at smacky way too seriously! It was more of a recall that a similar thread was done by smacky with the same question, I just decide to smack the smacky with the troll part!
> 
> ...


Bluto, are you talking about this classic?

The Troll Poll

That was hilarious - especially in light of how everything turned out in the end.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Smack,

I was not thinking of that post, I thought you had another "where do you SN?" thread a while ago. Then again, supposedly grew another yr older yesterday, so that may be my biggest issue!:laugher:laugher:laugher

Off to work to haul some horse pucky around!

Marty


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I bet this is a good indication of who the Anneal boat log entrants and oil changers are around here.. :laugher 

"Excuse me dear ...If you don't mind ..I'm saving the cockpit cushions for company so Ill just take those down below into storage again...and here is a coaster for the cockpit bench....try not to spill darling...love ya!"....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I typically sailnet from this table or from my Nav Station (can't be seen).










Brian


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey!! I've Just Been Molested By An Ugly, Semi-retired Moderator!

Help!!! Moderators!!! Please moderate for me!!!










What an egregious abuse of power.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Got ya! Hey - at least I told you I was going to do it! I used to do it to Alex and wouldn't tell him. He'd find out a few days later after wondering why everyone was laughing at him!

Brian


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Sequitur comes along and blows away the field! And I've seen how you guys eat. You're doing just fine pal!
> 
> If only you had some Perrier.











Oh, we do drink French bubblly stuff. In fact, Veuve Clicquot is our French carbonated beverage of choice, and we much prefer it to your whimpy and near-flaccid Perrier.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> Got ya! Hey - at least I told you I was going to do it! I used to do it to Alex and wouldn't tell him. He'd find out a few days later after wondering why everyone was laughing at him!
> 
> Brian


Hey, it's funny. And who doesn't like funny?

BTW - does that ugly-ass lantern have a Sensibulb in it?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sequitur said:


> smackdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Sequitur comes along and blows away the field! And I've seen how you guys eat. You're doing just fine pal!
> ...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Hey, it's funny. And who doesn't like funny?
> 
> BTW - does that ugly-ass lantern have a Sensibulb in it?


Gotta tell ya Smacky. I was a bit dissapointed with your pics. Not that they don't look wonderful, but are those unopened rum or tequilla bottles? And you have them on open display, no lock and key? Obviously you don't hang around with real sailors. All the rumors are true. You really do have a lot to learn!!

Brian


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Unopened? HAH!










And I don't need a lock and key. Nobody messes with my stash. Especially when I'm at my desk in my underwear.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

Daytime SN'ing:










Evening SN'ing:


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Rust, dude, what an incredible view!!!!

The stuff out the window ain't bad either. Also, nice FLW lamp. Classy.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

The lamp actually came from J. C. Penney. On sale. 

I have one in each office, actually. The one in my daytime office is just out of view, to the left.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> FLACCID???? Are you kidding me? Perrier is freakin' THROBBING sparkling water.
> 
> What a bunch of _punks inclute!_


Hmmm Between the Smacktanic and Sequitur I know which boat I will be taking sundowners on.....


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm with you, dude.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

chall03 said:


> Hmmm Between the Smacktanic and Sequitur I know which boat I will be taking sundowners on.....


Drop-in anytime; we'd love to see you. The dinghy ride might be a tad long for you at the moment. 

Be warned, though, that you'll need to bring your own hollow-stem flute; a recent guest broke our last remaining spare. We now have only two on board and replacements are a tad difficult to find in Peru.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

jackdale said:


> Someone once said " A clean desk is a sign of a sick mind."
> 
> I know where everything is; it is on my desk.


I wish I could claim that I knew where everything was. 

OK, at home, here is where I SN. Just as bad as my office at work. :laugher


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

JiffyLube said:


> Dang, you still have floppy disks!


I wondered if anyone would catch that. Those were from an older Visual Field instrument. They all contain visual fields from patients.

Dave


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Sequitur said:
> 
> 
> > FLACCID???? Are you kidding me? Perrier is freakin' THROBBING sparkling water.
> ...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang Womby...that looks darn near like it could have been photographed in the PNW ...well almost I don't think we sell that high brow water round these parts...little lower brow I'm afraid...but it will still tickle your nose ..


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

how did we go from "where do you sn?" to "what alkyhall does ye drink?"

life on SN, if'n it aint won thang, et's enuther!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I always drift when I drink.....and you weren't posting any pictures any way so zip it..


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> how did we go from "where do you sn?" to "what alkyhall does ye drink?"
> 
> life on SN, if'n it aint won thang, et's enuther!


I've suspected for a long time that sailors are drinkers.:laugher


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Sailnet position:


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome Ausp!

Finally, a non "stock" photo of an actual _SNing computer_ on a yacht! The rest of you chumps just threw previous pics of your boats. Lame.

I think you might be in the lead Ausp.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't SN on mein yacht, so no fairsies!


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Mylittlbittaheaven!


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

Livin' large


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Now THAT'S livin' AE. The towel cushion is way too cushy though.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

BITE ME SMACKDADDY!!!

Here is where I sailnet....










HEHE!

Brian


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

..now that was funny!


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

AE 28 has this thing won btw. (IMHO)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Awesome Ausp!
> 
> Finally, a non "stock" photo of an actual _SNing computer_ on a yacht! The rest of you chumps just threw previous pics of your boats. Lame.
> 
> I think you might be in the lead Ausp.


Guilty as charged Smack but me camera she be busted....


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, CD just stepped up his game considerably. BTW, CD, TD needs your CAM PDQ he's apparently SOL.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Now THAT'S livin' AE. The towel cushion is way too cushy though.


smack...
I had advise from a very reliable source that:

my butt was lookin' like a Belgian waffle;
it was a long way from pretty!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

You should use a lid to a styrofoam cooler to truly complete the Feng shui.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

CD...Is that Apple sticker just wishful thinking?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I saw that too. It's like putting a Beneteau sticker on a Catalina!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> CD...Is that Apple sticker just wishful thinking?


I put one on the top too. Tell you how much I love Microsoft??


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

tdw said:


> smackdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > ptooey.....I'm with Sequitur, well almost.....
> ...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Since there are tons of newbs around here now, I thought I'd float this golden oldie. Post a pic of your digs (extra points if it's with your computer with this thread up like those above). 

It's cool to see where people SN.

And don't bust my chops about my Perrier habit. Or else!


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Good...that was actuallybrilliant...


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Down Under of course


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok St. you win. But I can't see your computer.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> BITE ME SMACKDADDY!!!
> 
> Here is where I sailnet....
> 
> ...


Hey I just noticed your pathetic attempt to appear cool.

An Apple sticker on a PC? An HP no less? Please.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Hey I just noticed your pathetic attempt to appear cool.
> 
> An Apple sticker on a PC? An HP no less? Please.


I also sail a Oyster 625. I put a Catalina sticker on it as a pathetic attempt to appear cool!!!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

St Anna said:


> Down Under of course


It takes a man very comfortable with himself to snorkel with yellow goggles... and then post it on Sailnet!!

HEHE! Had to say something.

Brian


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Cruisingdad said:


> It takes a man very comfortable with himself to snorkel with yellow goggles... and then post it on Sailnet!!
> 
> HEHE! Had to say something.
> 
> Brian


Thanks for stating the bleeding obvious.

Actually, a sad, often overlooked fact of life is one you will find shortly [when teenagers are around], that when you look in the mirror, you see what the world sees[ouch]; you will no longer be either promising or a threat and your highpoint each day is to log onto SN - The worse are those with mild voyeuristic tendencies [we call them Moderators] and SN is just keeping society safe by using up these desperado's spare time.

Oh, I drew the line at buying a hot pink pair of goggles....

PS I realise it is a pathetic attempt at a response, but I had to throw something back at you. Smacker has gone all pansy on us.

Have you read the instructions for that magna bbq yet???? HEHE


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

St Anna said:


> Smacker has gone all pansy on us.


Oi! I'm not the one wearing a freakin' yellow snorkel pal.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

smackdaddy said:


> Oi! I'm not the one wearing a freakin' yellow snorkel pal.


Well, yes, OK.  That looks like it cant be argued against..ummm

I guess I need one of those texan toothpicks as mentioned in FC. That would clear your mind....

_Yellow Snorkel, Yellow Snorkel_ sort of like a beetles song


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

There's a really cool lighthouse just tothe left, but the wind blew me past befor could snap the background shot....


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome squidd!! I'd say you win so far.


----------

